# Injecting Pork Loin



## bighole (Nov 30, 2018)

i am new to the smoking and curing world and would like some advise.  I am going to try and cure and smoke a 4 pork loin to have Canadian Bacon.   The brine I plan to use has the proper amount of pink salt, water, herbs etc.  The brine recipe instructions are to submerge the loin in a plastic container for four days, dry for 12 hours in the frig and then smoke to 150 degrees.  my question is to improve the taste and shorten brine time, can I inject the loin with the brine, brine submerged for two days and then smoke?  Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 30, 2018)

Rule of thumb for curing "pickle"/submerge is 1/4" meat thickness per day.  Yes, you are correct injecting speeds the process up considerably and is more uniform.  Injected correctly (spaced on 1" or so) I see no issue with 2 days.  I would still do the 12h (uncovered I assume) rest in fridge.  You don't want wet meat going into the smoker...  Pop's Brine is very popular here.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 30, 2018)

I've used pops brine quite a few times, always comes out good, like zwiller  said I go 1 day for every 1/4 inch plus 2 days. Injecting will speed it up a little.Then over night uncovered to dry it.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 30, 2018)

As  a general rule you should inject if the meat is over 2" in thickness.
Just curious... But could post or reference what recipe you are using?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2018)

Can you post a link to that recipe ???  Somethings not kosher....


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm with Dave , something don't sound right . Can't advise if we don't know what you are using .


----------



## zwiller (Nov 30, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Somethings not kosher....



Well... it's pork :p


----------



## bighole (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your advise.  Sorry I am late responding, I have a late season elk tag and I just got home.  I will try and answer the questions some of you had.  I am using a 4 pound pork loin.  The  Canadian Bacon recipe I am using is from the salting and curing cook book by Michael Ruhlman I recently got as a gift. I added a couple of additional spices I like and some pure maple syrup but other than that I followed his recipe. No mention of injecting was in the book and thanks to all of you I have some good advise to follow.  I will inject the pork loin tonight and let it brine for 2 days and then smoke it on Monday at 250* until I get a 150* reading and give it a try.  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2018)

Ok ,, Ruhlman is a BAD example to follow . Alot of errors in his methods . I have the book . I need to go look at the recipe he uses . If you can hang on , let guys that know about this help you .


----------



## bighole (Nov 30, 2018)

Rodger that, thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2018)

bighole said:


> Rodger that, thanks


Page 87 of the book . DON'T use that info . He tells you to ad all of the brine ingredients to the gallon of water and bring to a simmer . The heat will kill the cure . 
The salt , 1 1/2 cups is WAY to much for 1 gallon of water  in my opinion .
2 TBLS cure #1  to the gallon . I've done that , he's doing a fast cure method I guess . 

Listen , I understand you want to do this . Slow down , and lets find a method that suits you best . 
I do mine dry rubbed with Morton's Tender quick . 
Try using Pop's brine .  Easy and comes out good . To 1 gallon water , add 1/2 cup salt . Stir . 1/2 cup brown sugar . Stir . 1/2 cup white sugar . Stir . 1 table spoon cure #1 . Stir . No need to heat . If I use a brine , I always inject . Like I said I use a dry cure method , and let it go 14 days . If you use the brine as stated , and inject , 10 days for me .


----------



## bighole (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks again to everyone for the advice.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 1, 2018)

I think if he's  smoking at 250 he'll  be fine, not sure if it will taste like bacon or a pork roast with a 2 day brine though.


----------



## bighole (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks Zwiller for your injection recommendations. I followed your advise and the everything turned out well.  My biggest problem was the weather.  Up here in the Big Hole where I live it was -9 below Zero at 10:00 A.M. this morning.  So I moved the smoker into my barn where is was warmer, only -3 below Zero.  I could not get my smoker above 170 degrees so after two hours of good smoke I moved the pork loin into the house and finished it off in the oven and then cooled it outside which did not take long.  I just tried a slice and it is really quite tasty.  Thanks to everyone else for your recommendations, you all were a great help.


----------

